# New to OC



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

I just moved up to OC from San Diego and I need help finding good routes. I live in coastal Huntington Beach (the 1 gets boring) and work in Irvine. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

have you been on the San Gabriel river path yet? North on 1 to Seal Beach, then hop on northbound at the bridge. You can get in lots of non-stop miles there. But its just an out n back bike path that can be busy on weekends. Watch the underpasses for head-on riders too 

there's also the Santa Ana River trail that connects with PCH in HB, just south of Brookhurst. Goes for miles as well.


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I will try out the Santa Ana River one this weekend...less sketchy surroundings. Thank you.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't have any specific routes for you. But if you are curious as to which roads are frequented by other riders. I would use this map. The more red the route, the more it is used by riders, and hopefully safer as well. 

Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

That is very cool. I use Strava, but have never seen the heat map. Thank you


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Swing by Lake Forest and hit up El Toro Rd and E. Santiago Canyon Rd. That would take to around Irvine by Jamboree Rd.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to the OC. I ride the San Diego Creek trail from Irvine to Newport and back. You will find lots of places to ride in and around Irvine.


----------

